# NY/NJ/CT Meet; August 14th



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

There is a fairly large euro car meet to be held on this Saturday. All euro cars are invited, but they must be registered. In order to do so, please follow the link, and the instructions in the post.

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=120665#post120665


----------

